# Super Smash Bros. focused Nintendo Direct! Greninja Makes a splash!



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Greninja and Charizard!


----------



## Solar (Apr 4, 2014)

You actually have no idea how ECSTATIC I am for this!!!!! I just can't wait until Tuesday, it's gonna be the best!!! Plus I have late arrivals for school that day so only 1 hour of education yay!!!

EDIT: In one of the comments I say how someone hopes they will reveal the final names for these games, hate to break it to them, but I think Sakurai confirmed that these were the final names. Super Smash Bros for Wii U and Super Smash Bros for 3DS.


----------



## Rsharky (Apr 4, 2014)

I wish they might announce Chrom...or Lucina.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Rsharky said:


> I wish they might announce Chrom...or Lucina.



I really want more pokemon characters! Battling with them is awesome its the way i think pokemon should of been


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 4, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> I really want more pokemon characters! Battling with them is awesome its the way i think pokemon should of been


Nah, I'd like more broken characters so I can smash all my friends.

Okay that was a joke. Honestly I'm against you on this one. I'd like to see something other than Pokemon, because I think that means that Nintendo just ran out of ideas and just put them into the game.


----------



## Rsharky (Apr 4, 2014)

I also wish they show how online play might be. I can't wait for this game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I agree with you. There were too many Pokemon in brawl with, Pikachu, Lucario, Jigglypuff and the Pokemon trainer with 3 Pokemon. I also wished they came out with more people from Kid Icarus franchise like Palutena or Magnus.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Look at this evil creature! kill it with fire!


----------



## Cress (Apr 4, 2014)

Rsharky said:


> I wish they might announce Chrom...or Lucina.



Or Henry
Or Inigo
Or Owain
Or Tharja
Or Severa
Or Nah
Or Nowi
Or really anyone from Awakening.


----------



## Rsharky (Apr 4, 2014)

They'd only announce the main characters tho, but I like how you think. Btw I would so love for a MU/Avatar chara because they could do both genders like they did with Wii fit trainer and the dark skin for MU would be Grima. Ahhh I can only dream.
As for Isabelle as an assist trophy...EEEEK give it to me!


----------



## chillv (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope we get to see some new modes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

As long as Kirby is there, I am satisfied..
And toon link too<3


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 4, 2014)

#Nook4Smash


----------



## JackoCFC (Apr 4, 2014)

I haven't played super smash bros since the gamecube. I ALWAYS picked kirby. I used to chose Fox but one of his moves that was make a quick power glide always made me fall out of the arena


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

JackoCFC said:


> I haven't played super smash bros since the gamecube. I ALWAYS picked kirby. I used to chose Fox but one of his moves that was make a quick power glide always made me fall out of the arena



My life..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 4, 2014)

Rsharky said:


> I wish they might announce Chrom...or Lucina.



That'd be cool. I'm curious to see who they reveal and what information they reveal.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2014)

I WANT JIGGLYPuFF


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Murray said:


> I WANT JIGGLYPuFF



Goodnight everyone!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm hoping there's something about release date.

Other than that, I don't care about the characters XD


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 5, 2014)

WHY ARE THEY ADDING ****IG LITTLE MAC? HES GONNA GET HIS LITTLE A** KICKED


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

@Vaati4Smash. Think about it! It would be awesome!!!


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been hoping that Lucina will be announced somehow. Maybe they could even make her an alternate of Marth, like they did with the Wii Fit trainers. Chrom and MU would be fun to see, too, but Lucina is my favorite.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Vaati would be the best character ever! They could allow him to change forms! *


----------



## Kildor (Apr 5, 2014)

Sign this petition :

Reggie Fils Aime for SSB4

And we might get a character that is so OP it makes other characters look like wimps.

My body is ready for ssb4.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*




*


You found an egg


----------



## Solar (Apr 8, 2014)

Confirmed that we're getting a launch window today!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Today's the day! The sun is shining! the Nintendo direct is later...THE NINTENDO DIRECT IS LATER!!!


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 8, 2014)

SO EXCITED


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

1 hour!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2014)

inb4 they reveal characters we don't want.

All the salt that would be spread.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm gonna be out for a while, can someone post a basic summary of it when it airs?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll try, but you guys can have this bad GIF I made.


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2014)

Have you guys heard the 2015 delay rumours? Waiting for the ****storm to ensue if they're proven true today.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 8, 2014)

For once I'll actually get to watch a Nintendo Direct rather than seeing them later on YouTube. I surely do hope it was worth the wait. Ridley is getting restless. I'm joking.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 8, 2014)

Tonight's the night!

*dances*


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2014)

Also, Wario or bust, Sakurai.


----------



## Aidoru (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm hoping they'll announce Ridley, Krystal, or some newcomer. On the first page some people didn't want another pokemon character but honestly, that's what I'm hoping for the most.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2014)

Ready to watch! Hope Bob is confirmed!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Can i post a stream? 

Edit i guess i can...


----------



## Solar (Apr 8, 2014)

Justin I don't think it will be delayed, they're revealing the launch window today!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay 3ds is coming first!


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Cube smash bros nao.


Although, knowing if any animal gets added, it will be a game day animal or bob or goldie


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 8, 2014)

Bit disappointed 3DS release is first :/ I prefer the more convenient multiplayer style of actual home consoles.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 8, 2014)

wtf Greninja


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2014)

Ughhhh we do not need more Pokemon fighters.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 8, 2014)

*GUYS I'M CRYING RIGHT NOW OMG*

So I just watched the Smash Bros. Direct, and I found it strange how no new characters were revealed. Then, when they showed of Charizard as his own playable character, I thought it was pretty cool. A bit disappointed by their choice as there were many cooler pokemon (In my opinion) that they could have chosen. Then, I was confused when the water ball hit Charizard... When Greninja was announced, I was crying, screaming, and laughing all at the same time. Someone please get me an entire box of tissues... I'm going to need them.


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> Ughhhh we do not need more Pokemon fighters.



Is pokemon trainer also confirmed?


----------



## Jawile (Apr 8, 2014)

GRENINJA YES
YES YES YES
OMG GRENINJA ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh hush, Greninja's awesome D:
It's better than some of the stuff we could've expected!

But who can argue with Mega Lucario and Charizard/Mega Charizard X?



Cory said:


> Is pokemon trainer also confirmed?


Charizard's a standalone character, So probably not.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Greninja? unexpected.


----------



## Celes (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there is four Pokemon Fighters in total. So it's not really that different from other games. :3


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2014)

Taunters are doomed.


----------



## Solar (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugh I wanted the Wii U version first >.<


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh dammit Charziard was confirmed to? That balances out the greatness of Greninja.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Cory said:


> Oh dammit Charziard was confirmed to? That balances out the greatness of Greninja.



Give greninja stealth rock for the lols


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow that was one heck of a Nintendo Direct! See you all on the battle field!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2014)

Pssh, I'll wreck you all as Greninja, Final Destination with no items B)


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 8, 2014)

The Tiki trophy gives me hope. ;;

I love the Mega pokemon, and that Greninja.


----------



## Solar (Apr 8, 2014)

I was almost positive they were going to reveal Palutena, after they trolled us with the Psuedo-Palutena trophy. But I still have hope for her.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

You all have seen it! Greninja and Charizard!





Vaati used Substitute!


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 8, 2014)

I love that Villager's final Smash is literally his year's of debt - featuring Tom Nook and his little Nooklings. 
I'll definitely play as Rosalina and Wii Fit Trainer. I love the dual fighting strategies for Rosalina and Luma.
Wii Fit Trainer, she's quite agile, I like that when playing Smash Bros. 

Why Greninja and Charizard? I don't know. Maybe making up for X & Y's underwhelming post-game. But I guess this means no Jigglypuff.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 8, 2014)

If Charizard is a solo character and doesn't weaken from stupid stamina issues, I'm totally using him. And if Ness doesn't get revealed, then I guess I'm maining Villager.


----------



## Alice (Apr 8, 2014)

Uffe said:


> If Charizard is a solo character and doesn't weaken from stupid stamina issues, I'm totally using him. And if Ness doesn't get revealed, then I guess I'm maining Villager.



If Ness doesn't get revealed, I may or may not be out.


----------



## Celes (Apr 8, 2014)

Gah, Jigglypuff is the character I use most. 
She's probably not making a comeback though.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

*Haters gonna hate!*


----------



## Uffe (Apr 8, 2014)

Sway said:


> If Ness doesn't get revealed, I may or may not be out.



I'm sure he'll be in Sm4sh. It sure is taking an awfully long time. I'm guessing we won't get any character mentions for awhile since Yoshi, Zamus, Sheik, Charizard, and Greninja were all announced today. I'm not really a Pokemon fan, but Greninja looks really awesome.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a feeling Greninja will be too OP atleast top tier


----------



## Uffe (Apr 8, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I have a feeling Greninja will be too OP atleast top tier



Probably. But also keep in mind that Sakurai said what you see in the video is still subject to change, so not everything is final. Maybe he'll be toned down like Lil Mac with his great ground game but bad aerial ability.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh please... Greninja? Pokemon has enough presence in this game and I would've chosen several other pokemon before Greninja :|

But I'm happy Yoshi was announced. I was really getting worried they made a stupid decision to get rid of Yoshi o-o


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Oh please... Greninja? Pokemon has enough presence in this game and I would've chosen several other pokemon before Greninja :|


Salty because no Mewtwo, gg no re, but honestly, who else would be a good choice than a speedy ninja like pokemon, not forgetting to mention that Greninja is rather a strong Pokemon in general.

Greninja's a great yet unexpected choice, which makes it a lot more hype worthy.


----------



## chillv (Apr 8, 2014)

Since I am lazy, I am just going to post what I said on another forum.




> I feel it was mediocre. I can careless about stages, characters, movesets, or even online for that matter etc. I wanted to hear more about the modes and gameplay LOCALLY. Also, I don't care for the 3DS version.
> 
> Online will probably be great because you are matched up with players of your own skill level and there are rules, but I never played Smash for the online. In fact, I never even experienced Brawl online. To be honest, I never experienced any of the online for any of the last gen consoles. And really, I had no problem playing against the computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2014)

To be honest, I'm kinda worried about Ness or Captain Falcon not being announced yet...I know that both are normally surprise characters, but honestly, both Captain Falcon and Ness are special to me in some way...and I want them to be truly confirmed, not photoshopped and leaked. :/


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 9, 2014)

I played with Charizard on his own in various hacks of Brawl, so happy he's getting to be on his own now~

Pikachu, Lucario, Charizard, and Greninja? That's kinda a lot of pokemon they're pushing for.


----------



## Kip (Apr 9, 2014)

Was not expecting Greninja.


All i need is Rosalina, Wii Fit Trainer and Villager. I seriously cant wait until E3. They'll definitely announce Captain Falcon then.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Pikachu, Lucario, Charizard, and Greninja? That's kinda a lot of pokemon they're pushing for.


Pikachu, Pichu, Jigglypuff, Mewtwo in Melee
Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Lucario, Pokemon Trainer in Brawl
Pikachu, Lucario, Charizard, Greninja in Smash 4.

It's been kept at 4 slots since Melee, It might be 5 in Smash 4 if they say Jiggly returns.
I don't think it's alot IMO, Got alot of Pokemon from Pokeballs as it is, Would be nice to give some others a chance.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

Greninja? Give us Mewtwo back!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

I expected Vanilluxe to be a standalone in SSB4. Oh well. 
They could give Greninja stealth rock for the lulz.  I am SUPER HYPED about Lucario though! He's my favorite pok?mon! 
Disappoinred that the stages in WiiU looked better and has cooler animations. But we're getting a Smash game, so no other complaints.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 9, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> To be honest, I'm kinda worried about Ness or Captain Falcon not being announced yet...I know that both are normally surprise characters, but honestly, both Captain Falcon and Ness are special to me in some way...and I want them to be truly confirmed, not photoshopped and leaked. :/



You and me both, man. The 3DS version is coming out this summer and we haven't seen any mention of Ness and the Captain. I love EarthBound and F-Zero, so I'd really like to see these two. But if my two favorites don't join the fight, then I'm surely going to use Villager and Charizard. Not sure who else I'd go for. Maybe Samus.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 9, 2014)

I was pretty surprised by the amount of people that thought Greninja was Mewtwo. Maybe I'm just a dork for realizing it was Water Shuriken right away, though. ;;'

I think Greninja fits the Smash Brothers Style pretty well, and I'm pretty excited for both Pokemon. I thought I wouldn't be as excited as I was during the Mega Man reveal but as they were showing those characters at the end of the Direct, I was hoping for a reveal, and it was great.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 9, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> I was pretty surprised by the amount of people that thought Greninja was Mewtwo. Maybe I'm just a dork for realizing it was Water Shuriken right away, though. ;;'
> 
> I think Greninja fits the Smash Brothers Style pretty well, and I'm pretty excited for both Pokemon. I thought I wouldn't be as excited as I was during the Mega Man reveal but as they were showing those characters at the end of the Direct, I was hoping for a reveal, and it was great.



I thought Greninja was going to be Mewtwo, but that's most likely because of the silhouette and the fact that I don't play Pokemon. Really happy about the standalone Charizard.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I'm glad that the 3Ds version comes out first because that means we will have a full character roster confirmed by the summertime


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh. I just finished watching the direct. I lovelovelove Rosalina & Luma. I love her gravitational pull. I'm such an item whore, I would definitely spam that move. I was so happy to seethey showed off Pit too. Gosh, he looks sososo good. 

I'm also happy they are releasing the 3DS version first because that'll foece a lot of my friends to get that version to play with me. WE GET ONLINE PLAY TOO. WOO. 

I am so ****ing excited for this game. I've loved Smash Bros ever since Melee for the Gamecube.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Oh my gosh. I just finished watching the direct. I lovelovelove Rosalina & Luma. I love her gravitational pull. I'm such an item whore, I would definitely spam that move. I was so happy to seethey showed off Pit too. Gosh, he looks sososo good.
> 
> I'm also happy they are releasing the 3DS version first because that'll foece a lot of my friends to get that version to play with me. WE GET ONLINE PLAY TOO. WOO.
> 
> I am so ****ing excited for this game. I've loved Smash Bros ever since Melee for the Gamecube.


yeah might get a 3ds again for this ahaha <3


----------



## Zeo (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm worried that Jigglypuff won't return in the character roster for SSB4, I really enjoyed playing as her. :/


----------



## chillv (Apr 11, 2014)

Zeo said:


> I'm worried that Jigglypuff won't return in the character roster for SSB4, I really enjoyed playing as her. :/



I recall Sakurai revealing Jigglypuff once


----------

